# UK Visa Help for Egyptian Friend



## Sharmkayte (Jul 7, 2015)

Hi, 

I would really like to speak to someone who has recenently completed the standard visiting visa for the UK. 
I have read all the processes on the website, and I just need some further clarification on a few points and also listen to some real experiences. 

Any help is greatly appreciated. 
Thanks


----------



## omar92 (Oct 8, 2013)

What points do you need clarification on?


----------

